# Swarms in Mi



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

nothing in any of my swarm traps. I've got them just North of Grand Rapids, up in the tip of the thumb, and strewn across middle michigan. I stopped yesterday to chat with a bee buddy that has been doing the bee thing over 30 years and he's thinking it'll probably be around the end of the month because of the cool weather. He did qualify this by saying, "But what do I know? The bees will do what they want...when they want to."


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Its still to early. Our bee's mist alot of spring forage due to wind, rain, snow and cold. You might get lucky if you have a migratory operation near you but over winter colonies are way behind. Plus with high winter die offs ferals didn't do well. I wouldn't expect anything until mid June


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Southern Ohio cranking up. Had 4 last 2 days. It won't be long for you guys hopefully


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

Friend of mine HAD a hive in the soffit last year, but it didn't make it through the winter. Now he has noticed a few bees (scouts?) buzzing the entrance and actually a couple went in briefly. Thought about hanging a deep with LGO drops next to the opening. Should we close off the old hive entrance in case a swarm does show up? Location is South Lyons, MI


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like it could be the makings of robber bees not scouts. I'd leave the entrance open and see if a swarm moves in. You have the best bait hive right now just waiting for bees.
If they do move in, give them a week or two then do a cutout. You will have a ready made hive with all the components that way.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

There may be a couple early swarms any day now, but the bulk of the swarming I think is about a couple weeks off yet in my area of southeast Michigan. John


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

bearkarting said:


> Friend of mine HAD a hive in the soffit last year, but it didn't make it through the winter. Now he has noticed a few bees (scouts?) buzzing the entrance and actually a couple went in briefly. Thought about hanging a deep with LGO drops next to the opening. Should we close off the old hive entrance in case a swarm does show up? Location is South Lyons, MI


I would close it off but place a trap near If you leave it open for bait they most likely will pick it over your trap


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

I to would say a couple weeks yet, I'm seeing lots of capped drone cells and queen cups just starting in many of my hives. Much slower start than last year.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

They started..........








I figure about 5 lbs.

New home....


----------

